# Opinioni



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento? 

Se è giusto, perchè?

Se è sbagliato, perchè?


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?


è sbagliato perché è inutile , arrogante e invasivo .
la vendetta in genere per me è tempo tolto alla ricostruzione fosse anche solo della propria autostima.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?


Da un lato il coniuge inconsapevole, avrebbe il diritto di sapere cosa gli sta accadendo a sua insaputa, ma è giusto fare del male ad una terza persona solo per soddisfare un capriccio chiamato vendetta?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sbagliato perché è inutile , arrogante e invasivo .
> la vendetta in genere per me è tempo tolto alla ricostruzione fosse anche solo della propria autostima.



E se non fosse vendetta, se fosse una maniera per rendere pubblico il fatto? non solo per il gusto della vendetta, ma solo per evitare ad altre persone che capiti quello che è successo al tradito/ta.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Da un lato il coniuge inconsapevole, avrebbe il diritto di sapere cosa gli sta accadendo a sua insaputa, ma è giusto fare del male ad una terza persona solo per soddisfare un capriccio chiamato vendetta?


Non lo so, non so esprimermi in merito. Appunto ho aperto il 3D, per leggere opinioni. e magari aprire delle variabili, come ho appunto fatto con Minerva poco fa.


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E se non fosse vendetta, se fosse una maniera per rendere pubblico il fatto? non solo per il gusto della vendetta, ma solo per evitare ad altre persone che capiti quello che è successo al tradito/ta.


mi pare una stronzata


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare una stronzata



Si anche a me.


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?


Sbagliatissimo perché sarebbe come intromettersi in un rapporto altrui, come è stato fatto con il tuo.

La vendetta è vendetta, lo fai per far del male da un altro e devi trarne piacere da questo, calpestando chiunque ci sia in mezzo, quindi anche innocenti.


----------



## Duchessa (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?


Sarebbe molto più utile spendere energie nel ripulire se stessi dalla rabbia, invece che sputarla sugli altri.
Se abbiamo dentro un'emozione velenosa che ci fa star male, non c'è ragione per contaminare con questo veleno gli altri. L'unica ragione sarebbe il desiderare coscientemente il male dell'altro, e questo è davvero poco "umano".
Neanche le bestie creano sofferenza apposta.

In secondo luogo, e in questo caso specifico, sarebbe anche un'ingerenza non richiesta e violenta nella vita altrui.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo perché sarebbe come intromettersi in un rapporto altrui, come è stato fatto con il tuo.
> 
> La vendetta è vendetta, lo fai per far del male da un altro e devi trarne piacere da questo, calpestando chiunque ci sia in mezzo, quindi anche innocenti.


Quoto


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare una stronzata



quoto, come anche Eliade


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2012)

Ripeto sempre che, ancora non ho una opinione in merito.

Quindi ad esempio e mi perdoni Lothar se lo cito, Lothar può dormire su due guanciali, tanto le donne che ha e che ha avuto, anche se non sono sposate, ma credo che qualcuna lo sia stato, fanno bene nello starsene zitte appena mollate, mentre la moglie di Lothar per grazia ricevuta da costoro, può dormire su due guanciali anche lei.


----------



## dammi un nome (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?


è da deficenti.

prima me ne piglio uno sposato o fidanzato e poi per vendicarmie lo dico alla moglie?


è semplicemente da deficenti.


deficenti perchè se te lo sei scelto lo sapevi che solo non era. quindi becca e porta a casa.

deficente perchè passeresti solo per stronza agli occhi della moglie che :

a. comunque tu sei andata a letto col marito e quindi cooresponsabile, quando non è ancora peggio il giudizio, perchè non dimentichiamo quanto sono idiote spesso le mogli, invece di prendersela col marito considerano l amante una troia. questo sempre alla mentalità e ottusità e cultura al maschile che tante avvalorano con questo comportamento. 


b. non servirebbe a nulla perchè comunque lui lo avresti perso.

c. nella migliore della ipotesi ti becchi appunto della troia e rimani deficente.


----------



## Simy (18 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare una stronzata





Eliade ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo perché sarebbe come intromettersi in un rapporto altrui, come è stato fatto con il tuo.
> 
> La vendetta è vendetta, lo fai per far del male da un altro e devi trarne piacere da questo, calpestando chiunque ci sia in mezzo, quindi anche innocenti.



quoto


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?



è sbagliato perchè poni in atto solo una vendetta, rendendoti uguale al traditore che vuoi punire.
Ovvero un carnefice (per chi è stato tradito)


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto


tutto giusto, in particolar modo la stronzata.
perchè di una stronzata si tratta.
certo che come tradito la tentazione è alta, perchè non dovrei?
in fondo libero me stesso da una sete di vendetta,
 in più libero l'ignaro dell'ovatta in cui si circonda.
faccio passare un decimo delle pene che ho passato io, allo stronzo di turno.
mi rovini la vita, ebben anche io te la rovino...
è facile.
niente toglie che saputo tutto, il quarto potrebbe anche ringraziarti.


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2012)

...aggiungo che se qualcuno mi informasse di un fatto, per me deleterio, 
certo non avrei un' alta opinione del medesimo... ma resta che il fatto c'è.
dopo, subito dopo dovrei analizzare quello...
e magari, scoprire cose che mai avrei scoperto.

un fondo non volerle scoprire, un altro non saperle.
Non è che rispettando la dignità altrui, lo proteggi dal suo male.
anche perchè cosi facendo ti arroghi di pensare cosa sia giusto o sbagliato per lui.
lo informi, se ti dice " cazzi miei.." incassi e stai zitto,
 ma potrebbe essere esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2012)

...ancora da aggiungere.
come avete scoperto il tradimento?
nella maggioranza da soli... 
alcuni aiutati, e se a rivelarvi il tutto fosse stata una vosta amica?
parlereste ancora di vendetta?
la prendereste con lei? gli direste cazzi miei?
no, in quel caso si tratta di aiuto, di amicizia...

la verità è che comunque sia, dovreste ringraziare chi vi rende consci,
 fosse anche solo per vendetta, per distruggervi e farvi soffrire.

LA VERITA' CI RENDE LIBERI.
(anche se fa soffrire)

non il LAVORO...


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...aggiungo che se qualcuno mi informasse di un fatto, per me deleterio,
> certo non avrei un' alta opinione del medesimo... ma resta che il fatto c'è.
> dopo, subito dopo dovrei analizzare quello...
> e magari, scoprire cose che mai avrei scoperto.
> ...


*PER ME
*
esatto.
Ma come fai a sapere prima se l'altro/a tradito/a vuole o non vuole saperlo?
Io non vorrei saperlo.
Perchè se non lo so vuol dire che Mattia sta facendo le cose bene e a me non manca niente, quindi non mi sta tradendo, non sta tradendo noi, il nostro vissuto, la nostra coppia.
Sta solo facendo quello che faccio io. Tenermi il mio 10%, mio e solo mio che niente ha a che fare con il noi.

Se così non fosse ci penso io a beccarlo.
Esattamente come è successo.

E ho taciuto con l'altro tradito.
Che ha saputo, ma mai mi ha chiamata.


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ancora da aggiungere.
> come avete scoperto il tradimento?
> nella maggioranza da soli...
> alcuni aiutati, e se a rivelarvi il tutto fosse stata una vosta amica?
> ...


per me. No.
Anzi. Credo che mi incazzerei parecchio soprattutto se è un amica.


----------



## Spider (18 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per me. No.
> Anzi. Credo che mi incazzerei parecchio soprattutto se è un amica.


non ci credo.
a parte la condizione straziante in cui un'amica si troverebbe, 
dovrebbe anche intrerpretare il tuo vissuto?
dovresti allora sempre informare le vecchie e nuove amiche della tua opinione in merito.

ragazze, se capitasse, non mi informate, perchè io sto cosi bene, che se anche fosse vero non vorrei saperlo.


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> non ci credo.
> a parte la condizione straziante in cui un'amica si troverebbe,
> dovrebbe anche intrerpretare il tuo vissuto?
> dovresti allora sempre informare le vecchie e nuove amiche della tua opinione in merito.
> ...



Se la chiamo amica non solo sa il mio vissuto e il mio pensiero, ma rispetta quello che sono in toto.
una delle mie amiche mi ha confessato, dopo, che una sera aveva sentito mattia parlare al cellulare in maniera strana e comunque frequentando la nostra casa vedeva come lui mi trattava e aveva dato per assodato che avesse un amante.
E' stata zitta. Non ha mai affrontato il discorso con me, se non dopo quando ha ricevuto il messaggio in piena notte da me con scritto.
Beccato.
Mi ha detto poi giorni dopo della telefonata, aggiungendo che non mi aveva messo a parte della cosa perchè conosceva il mio pensiero.
L'ho ringraziata e non ho cambiato idea.


Se invece è qualcuno che non è nel mio giro di amicizie e quindi non può sapere il mio pensiero vale quanto ho scritto sopra.
Se non me ne sono accorta vuol dire che Mattia sta seguendo le regole, quindi parte l'uragano Tebe, con chi mi ha messo al corrente.


----------



## Tebe (18 Novembre 2012)

e l'amica in questione è quella super fedele che mai ha tradito e non perdonerebbe un tradimento del suo compagno e vorrebbe saperlo.

Quindi totalmente agli antipodi da me.
Eppure siamo amiche.
Tanto.
E lo è ancora di più dopo il tradimento, proprio perchè ha rispettato, pur non capendo, il mio volere.
Se ne è ricordata di quando parlavamo di tradimento e riconoscendo che sono una persona coerente ha messo semplicemente in atto quanto dicevo in tempi non sospetti.


----------



## free (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?



è sbagliato perchè te lo sei già preso sposato: avresti potuto benissimo evitare, non c'è dubbio
il desiderio di vendetta presuppone che le cose non sono affatto andate come volevi tu, tuttavia le premesse non erano delle migliori, anzi


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> 
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> 
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?



cosa ti passa per la mente? 

vai a pescare che è meglio, non fare lo stronzo che non lo sei.


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

Il rivelatore è l'amante?
Io sono stata informata dal marito della tizia con cui si trastullava il MIO di marito.
Veramente ha dato un ultimo colpo ad una porta già semisfondata, perchè io avevo indizi gravi, precisi e concordanti già da qualche tempo.
Diciamo che il tizio mi ha portato la pistola fumante.

Poi io ci ho messo del mio.

Però fa male lo stesso


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Il rivelatore è l'amante?
> Io sono stata informata dal marito della tizia con cui si trastullava il MIO di marito.
> Veramente ha dato un ultimo colpo ad una porta già semisfondata, perchè io avevo indizi gravi, precisi e concordanti già da qualche tempo.
> Diciamo che il tizio mi ha portato la pistola fumante.
> ...


e secondo te il marito della tizia ha fatto bene ad informarti? ok tu avevi dei dubbi, ma se non ne avessi avuti, la notizia del tradimento come sarebbe stata?


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

Devastante.


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Devastante.


quindi, perchè? che senso ha far soffrire altri del tuo stesso dolore? 

informare la quarta persona di ciò che accade è cattiveria gratuita. Tramite questa si vuol colpire il terzo incomodo.


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

Si è una vigliaccata. E quindi subisci due vigliaccate: il tradimento e l'informazione del tradimento.

Sai che a distanza di 13 mesi ancora ricordo nitidamente la sensazione fisica che ebbi in quei momenti? 

Il cuore che tamburellava così tanto che sembrava volesse uscire. 

Ricordo che c'era il sole ma avevo un freddo terribile.

E la sensazione che il tempo si fosse come cristallizzato.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Signora*

Signora milli buon giorno ed i miei rispetti!:up:


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

*Esimio Oscuro*

Buongiorno Esimio Dott. Oscuro. 

Meglio rifugiarci in posticini tranquilli che ne pensa?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Lei dice?Se arrivo io però il rischio è che diventi meno tranquillo!!:rotfl:


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

Corriamo il rischio 

E poi lei ha le spalle larghe e certa gente se la mette bellamente nel taschino :scopa:



Ma il Dott. Battiato, sa per caso che fine ha fatto?!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Signora milli,sia comprensiva,sento la mancanza di Battiato!!


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si è una vigliaccata. E quindi subisci due vigliaccate: il tradimento e l'informazione del tradimento.
> 
> Sai che a distanza di 13 mesi ancora ricordo nitidamente la sensazione fisica che ebbi in quei momenti?
> 
> ...



io sono stata informata dall'amante del mio ex compagno...e ti assicuro che la sensazione è la stessa


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

PREMETTO CHE NON HO LETTO TUTTE LE RISPOSTE..

certo, può essere attraente , godurioso mettere in pericolo colui o colei che si è insinuato nella tua vita ...

presentarsi davanti alla porta e dire in faccia tutto...

ma così facendo ti vendichi di una persona che non c'entra nulla...non è l'altro o la'ltra che sbaglia( ameno che questi ultimi non faccano parte della nostra vita es. amici o peggio parenti )

non è con l'amante che bisogna prendersela, non è dunque dell'amante che bisogna vendicarsi...non è l'amante che ti ha fatto becco o cornuto tradito...ma è tua moglie...l'amante da solo per quanto voglioso e desderoso di lei poteva essere senza il suo consenso se la sarebbe cavata con una sega fatta in solitudine...

perchè questo astio nei confronti dell'altro, perchè rendere consapevole di tanto dispiacere poi la moglie o il marito a sua volta cornuto...appunto perchè sai cosa si prova, quali circuiti malefici mette in atto la scoperta...evita...

e poi cosa cambierebbe?
ti farebbe sentire appagato per qualche istante, in genere la vendetta secerne orgoglio e soddisfazione ma solo per qualche istante...dopo, una volta consumata, torni ad essere quello che sei...
non cancella, non fa sentire meglio se non per pochi istanti, non serve...

ci siete solo tu e tua moglie ...vuoi ricostruitre?vuoi andare avanti...lascia perdere allora l'altro e la sua consorte.
dimenticalo, scaccialo dalla tua mente.


----------



## milli (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono stata informata dall'amante del mio ex compagno...e ti assicuro che la sensazione è la stessa



Forse un pò peggio?
Almeno fra cornuti scatta la solidarietà :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si è una vigliaccata. E quindi subisci due vigliaccate: il tradimento e l'informazione del tradimento.
> 
> Sai che a distanza di 13 mesi ancora ricordo nitidamente la sensazione fisica che ebbi in quei momenti?
> 
> ...



ho sentito lo stesso freddo io Milli...mamma mia....un abbraccio eh..


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono stata informata dall'amante del mio ex compagno...e ti assicuro che la sensazione è la stessa


:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

io sono stata informata dall amico.

ha fatto bene?

beh, ne ho avuta conferma, certo.

quello che mi fa male è che per essermi comportata in maniera corretta sono inquisita. 

questa è la legge.

che rispetto a quella umana, è ancora piu generosa.


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

*dammi*

buongiorno.





p.s.  per l'*aiuto* di cui parlavamo?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> quindi, perchè? che senso ha far soffrire altri del tuo stesso dolore?
> 
> informare la quarta persona di ciò che accade è cattiveria gratuita. Tramite questa si vuol colpire il terzo incomodo.



A volte bisogna esporsi per evitare ingiustizie, a volte non è solo la vendetta che entra in gioco, ma la conoscenza del dolore che, si vuole evitare ad altri. Come? pensa se i tradimenti non fossero infossati e nascosti come sono, se i traditori non starebbero più accorti nel sapere che appena scoperti "tutti" sarebbero informati. 

Per dolore ad altri non pensavo alla persona avvertita, ma a chi verrebbe circuita nuovamente da un traditore ed alla sua famiglia, insomma un circolo vizioso dove il tradimento non resterebbe infognato soltanto tra poche persone. 

E ripeto non ho ancora opinioni, domande tante riflessioni un macello.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> buongiorno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buongiorno Lui


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Si è una vigliaccata. E quindi subisci due vigliaccate: il tradimento e l'informazione del tradimento.
> 
> Sai che a distanza di 13 mesi ancora ricordo nitidamente la sensazione fisica che ebbi in quei momenti?
> 
> ...




Fermo la, implosione, esplosione, morte vita realtà, e sempre fermo la in un circuito dove il dolore è talmente forte che non riesci a sentirlo, la paura sta nel sapere che appena arriva, sei morto e devi rinascere.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

*Lui.*

lui, ci sto pensando. 

c'è un motivo.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Forse un pò peggio?
> Almeno fra cornuti scatta la solidarietà :mrgreen:


ma guarda non lo so se è peggio.... 



dammi un nome ha detto:


> :unhappy:


perchè non lo sapevi??? :mrgreen: mi ha pure denunciata la pazza perchè secondo lei io l'ho minacciata quando le ho detto che doveva uscire dalla mia vita:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> lui, ci sto pensando.
> 
> c'è un motivo.


ok, sai come la penso, decidi tu.

scusate l'OT.


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *A volte bisogna esporsi per evitare ingiustizie, a volte non è solo la vendetta che entra in gioco, ma la conoscenza del dolore che, si vuole evitare ad altri. Come? pensa se i tradimenti non fossero infossati e nascosti come sono, se i traditori non starebbero più accorti nel sapere che appena scoperti "tutti" sarebbero informati.
> *
> Per dolore ad altri non pensavo alla persona avvertita, ma a chi verrebbe circuita nuovamente da un traditore ed alla sua famiglia, insomma un circolo vizioso dove il tradimento non resterebbe infognato soltanto tra poche persone.
> 
> E ripeto non ho ancora opinioni, domande tante riflessioni un macello.


scusami, ma non capisco, ti dispiace spiegarmi meglio. grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> scusami, ma non capisco, ti dispiace spiegarmi meglio. grazie.



Ma porca paletta!! pensavo stavolta di essere stato chiaro, e sono serio. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Come azzo faccio a spiegarmi quando pensavo di essere stato chiaro? Minchia. 

Il tradimento di solito viene infossato tra le mura della famiglia. In questa maniera intanto la persona tradita reagisce con le modalità che conosciamo, e che secondo me non sono quelle giuste, vuoi per il ricordo delll'amore, vuoi per proteggere chi ti ha tradito ( lo so sembra una scemenza scriverlo, ma non lo è, è realtà) etc.

In una società dove il tradimento non è ammesso, siamo in un paese cattolico ricordiamocelo questo, e non credo sia soltanto un problema di dogmi del cattolicesimo non tradire, comunque lasciamo perdere che già mi sto infossando da solo :mrgreen: .

Dicevo un traditore nel momento in cui sa che potrebbe essere messo al bando visto la cazzata che ha fatto, potrebbe evitare nel futuro che il tradimento possa essere così elevato ,percentualmente, come lo è adesso?


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma porca paletta!! pensavo stavolta di essere stato chiaro, e sono serio. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Come azzo faccio a spiegarmi quando pensavo di essere stato chiaro? Minchia.
> 
> ...



ma dai Ultimo, che vuoi fare? mettere alla gogna il traditore?
ma che vuoi che gliene importi alla gente? giusto il tempo di spettegolare su uno "scandalo", per passare poi a quello successivo


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fermo la, *implosione*, esplosione, morte vita realtà, e sempre fermo la in un circuito dove il dolore è talmente forte che non riesci a sentirlo, la paura sta nel sapere che appena arriva, sei morto e devi rinascere.
> [/COLOR]


.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte bisogna esporsi per evitare ingiustizie, a volte non è solo la vendetta che entra in gioco, ma la conoscenza del dolore che, si vuole evitare ad altri. Come? pensa se i tradimenti non fossero infossati e nascosti come sono, se i traditori non starebbero più accorti nel sapere che appena scoperti "tutti" sarebbero informati.
> 
> Per dolore ad altri non pensavo alla persona avvertita, ma a chi verrebbe circuita nuovamente da un traditore ed alla sua famiglia, insomma un circolo vizioso dove il tradimento non resterebbe infognato soltanto tra poche persone.
> 
> E ripeto non ho ancora opinioni, domande tante riflessioni un macello.



ultimo...ma tu stai parlando di te, la mia considerazione di ieri allora è annulata.  ci devo pensare.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

> Simy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma guarda non lo so se è peggio....
> ...


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> aspetta aspetta...spiega in sintesi che non ci ho capito un c.
> oopure posta link relativo


non c'è un link...la storia è spezzettata nel forum...e alcune cose non le ho mai raccontate... 
forse quella della denuncia l'avevo detta solo ad Oscuro..

in sintesi: la tipa mi citofona e mi racconta tutto..nel frattempo arriva lui che mi vede con lei...momenti gli viene un infarto.. vabbè io mando a cagare lei... rientro a casa mega litigata con lui..
cmq lei inizia a perseguitarmi con lettere anonime, telefonate anonime in ufficio che mi dicevano dove stavano e robe vare...un giorno mi parte l'embolo prendo il telefono e la chiamo dicendole che deve lasciarmi in pace e uscire dalla mia vita... morale della favola due giorni dopo mi chiama la polizia e mi inviatano in commissariato... lei mi aveva querelata perchè "l'avevo minacciata"...ho dato la mia versione dei fatti... alla fine lei ha ritirato la querela


----------



## Ultimo (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ultimo...ma tu stai parlando di te, la mia considerazione di ieri allora è annulata.  ci devo pensare.



No no, io non sto parlando di me, assolutamente no.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo, è giusto o non è giusto?


beh, dopo quello che passato e che sto passando non sono la persona piu indicata a dare consigli.


IO, OGGI, nella mia situazione, col mio vissuto, con la mia storia, perchè non è possibile che io sia quella di prima, perchè il dolore ma sospattutto gli sberleffi che ho ricevuto dopo la denuncia che mi hanno ammazzato.

ecco, al posto di Ultimo lo farei.

Per una serie di motivi complessi che non riesco per ora a spiegare.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è un link...la storia è spezzettata nel forum...e alcune cose non le ho mai raccontate...
> forse quella della denuncia l'avevo detta solo ad Oscuro..
> 
> in sintesi: la tipa mi citofona e mi racconta tutto..nel frattempo arriva lui che mi vede con lei...momenti gli viene un infarto.. vabbè io mando a cagare lei... rientro a casa mega litigata con lui..
> cmq lei inizia a perseguitarmi con lettere anonime, telefonate anonime in ufficio che mi dicevano dove stavano e robe vare...un giorno mi parte l'embolo prendo il telefono e la chiamo dicendole che deve lasciarmi in pace e uscire dalla mia vita... morale della favola due giorni dopo mi chiama la polizia e mi inviatano in commissariato... lei mi aveva querelata perchè "l'avevo minacciata"...ho dato la mia versione dei fatti... alla fine lei ha ritirato la querela



ma come...cristo santo, tu l avresti potuta denunciare per una sola telefonata per molesta, e invece sta vacca lo ha fatto lei?

minchia, mi sto mettendo a piangere dalla rabbia. 

e tu che cazzo hai fatto?


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

ah...ah ritirato....non avevo letto


----------



## Lui (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ultimo, è giusto o non è giusto?
> 
> 
> beh, dopo quello che passato e che sto passando non sono la persona piu indicata a dare consigli.
> ...


assolutamente NO. è deplorevole.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Novembre 2012)

io nemmeno mi posso difendere ancora.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come...cristo santo, tu l avresti potuta denunciare per una sola telefonata per molesta, e invece sta vacca lo ha fatto lei?
> 
> minchia, *mi sto mettendo a piangere dalla rabbia*.
> 
> e tu che cazzo hai fatto?



non serve tesoro!

e cmq a cosa sarebbe servito rispondere con tanta cattiveria...e rendere le cose ancora più difficili? e a che scopo? alla fine come vedi ha ritirato la querela perchè non poteva farmi nulla... 

la colpa era del mio ex che le aveva fatto credere alle favole... lei è stata solo ingenua e ci aveva creduto...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma come...cristo santo, tu l avresti potuta denunciare per una sola telefonata per molesta, e invece sta *vacca *lo ha fatto lei?
> 
> minchia, mi sto mettendo a piangere dalla rabbia.
> 
> e tu che cazzo hai fatto?



la vacca lasciala libera di pascolare....
prima o poi ingerirà erba avvelenata da sola....


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Io*

Io rimango basito leggendo simy e micia,o forse no!Ormai non esistono più le ragioni,ed i torti,il rispetto,la giustizia,inizio a non credere più a nulla!!Non conta se hai ragione o meno,conta se hai le possibilità di dimostrarlo,e se riesci a dimostrarlo!Una verità processuale spesso non collima con una verità oggettiva,la realtà non esiste,esiste la realtà che ci facciamo con i nostri occhi e la realtà che ci conviene!!Ecco che  da vittime si passa carmefici e da carnefici si passa vittime,non è più una questione di verità,diventa la verità alla quale vogliamo credere ma può essere????


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io rimango *basito leggendo simy *e micia,o forse no!Ormai non esistono più le ragioni,ed i torti,il rispetto,la giustizia,inizio a non credere più a nulla!!Non conta se hai ragione o meno,conta se hai le possibilità di dimostrarlo,e se riesci a dimostrarlo!Una verità processuale spesso non collima con una verità oggettiva,la realtà non esiste,esiste la realtà che ci facciamo con i nostri occhi e la realtà che ci conviene!!Ecco che da vittime si passa carmefici e da carnefici si passa vittime,non è più una questione di verità,diventa la verità alla quale vogliamo credere ma può essere????



vabbè ma tu lo sapevi già


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy son stanco,la gente si rigira ogni cosa,e se non sei pronto rischi anche di bruciarti,ma si può?


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy son stanco,la gente si rigira ogni cosa,e se non sei pronto rischi anche di bruciarti,ma si può?


bisogna sempre essere pronti ad affrontare le sfide nella vita.. purtoppo sembra che chi vive nell'inganno viva meglio ma solo perchè apparentemente è tutto più facile... ma ricordati quello che ti dico sempre: prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine.

e mi sembra che ultimamente sia io che te ne abbiamo avuto dimostrazione...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Simò*

Verranno anche al pettine ma a quale prezzo?ma ne vale la pena poi?


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Verranno anche al pettine ma a quale prezzo?ma ne vale la pena poi?


questo dipende da noi stabile se ne vale la pena oppure no... per me ne vale la pena...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Bò*

Io ho un momento di sbandamento!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna sempre essere pronti ad affrontare le sfide nella vita.. *purtoppo sembra che chi vive nell'inganno viva meglio *ma solo perchè apparentemente è tutto più facile... ma ricordati quello che ti dico sempre: prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine.
> 
> e mi sembra che ultimamente sia io che te ne abbiamo avuto dimostrazione...


Diciamo che ultimamente il trend è quello. Io mi ricordo i racconti di vita di chi è nato molto prima di me. I furbetti c'erano anche allora. Ma non erano un modello da seguire. Invece adesso... chi vive cercando di seguire le regole, di rispettare il prossimo, chi crede ancora nel valore della parola data è considerato un povero coglione illuso. A me è stato detto: ricorda che la parola è come la moneta: la spendi solo una volta.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho un momento di sbandamento!


me ne sono accorta...ti conosco troppo bene...


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diciamo che ultimamente il trend è quello. Io mi ricordo i racconti di vita di chi è nato molto prima di me. I furbetti c'erano anche allora. Ma non erano un modello da seguire. Invece adesso... *chi vive cercando di seguire le regole, di rispettare il prossimo, chi crede ancora nel valore della parola data è considerato un povero coglione illuso*. A me è stato detto: ricorda che la parola è come la moneta: la spendi solo una volta.



è questa la cosa veramente triste...ma preferisco essere una povera cogliona illusa... ma la mattina io voglio guardarmi allo specchio


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è questa la cosa veramente triste...ma preferisco essere una povera cogliona illusa... ma la mattina io voglio guardarmi allo specchio


siamo fuori moda Simy... siamo OUT. Trombeur invece è un sacco figo. Ops, volevo dire massinfedele.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo fuori moda Simy... siamo OUT. *Trombeur invece è un sacco figo. Ops, volevo dire massinfedele.*


Perchè, è lui?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > siamo fuori moda Simy... siamo OUT. *Trombeur invece è un sacco figo. Ops, volevo dire massinfedele.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, è lui?


si, lo ha scritto lui che erano la stess persona


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > una mia impressione...
> ...


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siamo fuori moda Simy... siamo OUT. Trombeur invece è un sacco figo. Ops, volevo dire massinfedele.



ma a me piace essere fuori moda! per lo meno ho un mio stile:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, lo ha scritto lui che erano la stess persona


Azz, dove?


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Azz, dove?



devo fare la digos? nel suo 3D...mo vatti a ricordare dove aspe che vedo se lo trovo


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, lo ha scritto lui che erano la stess persona


ah sì??? accidenti ma allora ci ho preso:festa::festa:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> devo fare la digos? nel suo 3D...mo vatti a ricordare dove aspe che vedo se lo trovo


Faccio prima a chiederglielo direttamente dai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma a me piace essere fuori moda! per lo meno ho un mio stile:mrgreen:


... mai seguito le mode io. Con i pantaloni a vita bassa poi ho fatto una guerra proprio:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mai seguito le mode io. Con i pantaloni a vita bassa poi ho fatto una guerra proprio:mrgreen:



Tsk tsk. Male.


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Faccio prima a chiederglielo direttamente dai.


si infatti perchè non lo trovo!
troppe pagine


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... *mai seguito le mode io*. Con i pantaloni a vita bassa poi ho fatto una guerra proprio:mrgreen:



nemmeno io :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2012)

*Confermo*

Ma allora non mi leggete?confermo quello che ha scritto simy,Massinfedele e trombeur,e qualcuno sapeva...!!


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma allora non mi leggete?*confermo quello che ha scritto simy,Massinfedele e trombeur,e qualcuno sapeva...!!


bastiamo io e te no! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma allora non mi leggete?confermo quello che ha scritto simy,Massinfedele e trombeur,e qualcuno sapeva...!!


ma chi? Trombeur era il milordino della serendipità pelosa, vero?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se la chiamo amica non solo sa il mio vissuto e il mio pensiero, ma rispetta quello che sono in toto.
> una delle mie amiche mi ha confessato, dopo, che una sera aveva sentito mattia parlare al cellulare in maniera strana e comunque frequentando la nostra casa vedeva come lui mi trattava e aveva dato per assodato che avesse un amante.
> E' stata zitta. Non ha mai affrontato il discorso con me, se non dopo quando ha ricevuto il messaggio in piena notte da me con scritto.
> Beccato.
> ...


Brava. È successo pure a me che venissero a riferirmi. Alla fine ho detto al tizio, dopo telefonate su telefonate e incontri segreti per "riferirle quel che ha scoperto l'investigatore privato che ho messo loro alle costole così si regola con quello stronzo di suo marito" :certo, lo so che mio marito si scopa tua moglie, lei ti ha detto che io li guardo mentre lo fanno? Fine della fiera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tsk tsk. Male.


Nnnnno. Trovo stupido indossare una cosa che sta obbiettivamente bene solo ad una donna su mille. Ho visto tante di quelle buzzette fuoriuscire strizzate a fare il rotolo a donne che con un paio di pantaloni normali sarebbero state benissimo... Inoltre accorciavano la linea della gamba, anzichè slanciarla. Un obbrobrio che è fortunatamente terminato.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nnnnno. Trovo stupido indossare una cosa che sta obbiettivamente bene solo ad una donna su mille. Ho visto tante di quelle buzzette fuoriuscire strizzate a fare il rotolo a donne che con un paio di pantaloni normali sarebbero state benissimo... Inoltre accorciavano la linea della gamba, anzichè slanciarla. Un obbrobrio che è fortunatamente terminato.


E tu venivi fuori a rotolo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu venivi fuori a rotolo?


no ma non sono una stanga:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> noView attachment 6038 ma non sono una stanga:mrgreen:


non ti manca nulla!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> noView attachment 6038 ma non sono una stanga:mrgreen:


Ah e vabbè, capirai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ... per me ne vale la pena...


:up:

alla fine ne vale sempre la pena, per se stessi.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

ma più che altro chi cazzarola è trombeur


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma più che altro chi cazzarola è trombeur



l'alter ego di massinfedele


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'alter ego di massinfedele


...non è che mi sia molto più conosciuto:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...non è che mi sia molto più conosciuto:mrgreen:


dice che stava facendo degli esperimenti... :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dice che stava facendo degli esperimenti... :mrgreen:


ah, ecco.sentivo un odore di miscugli chimici.
questo forum non è un laboratorio:unhappy:


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> PREMETTO CHE NON HO LETTO TUTTE LE RISPOSTE..
> 
> certo, può essere attraente , godurioso mettere in pericolo colui o colei che si è insinuato nella tua vita ...
> 
> ...


 ma perchè state sempre a scindere?
l'amante  non c'entra nulla, non è sua la colpa, la troia è la puttana di tua moglie...
e via dicendo.
Io non mi vendico, informo.
informo sulla realtà dei fatti, questo posso farlo?
assodato che il 99,99 per cento la colpa è del consorte...qualcuno avrà contribiuto?
oppure no?
perchè vedete tutto come in una camera stagna?
se ti conosco, se sono amico allora sono in colpa, ma se non ti conosco, non esiste. 
nessuno scrupolo, nessuna interrogazione.
Ma questi amanti, sposati o meno, quando corteggiavano le vostre mogli o facevano  adulazioni ai vostri mariti, 
lo sapevano che siete sposati?
si chiedevano perchè, il percome?
perchè non esce con me , libera, subito, sempre , cosa la trattiene?
c'è un uomo o un donna a casa.
un conto lo hanno fatto.
la trattiene un altro, a cui tu devi comunque rispetto.
questa regola del tutto lecito applicata al tradimento, all'amore... è in ignobile scusa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma più che altro chi cazzarola è trombeur


ma... è quello della serendipità... no?


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2012)

*perplesso(storico)?ah, sì lo fa.non so però perché stavolta non ho pensato a lui.possibilissimo, anche perché sono cose che lui ha sempre sostenuto





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... è quello della serendipità... no?





* trade@p


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè state sempre a scindere?
> l'amante non c'entra nulla, non è sua la colpa, la troia è la puttana di tua moglie...
> e via dicendo.
> Io non mi vendico, informo.
> ...


E da quando l'essere umano sarebbe tanto altruista da rinunciare a qualcosa che desidera per non ledere lo spazio e la felicità altrui???

C'è gente che si ammazza di botte per 11 ignoranti milionari che prendono a calci un pallone ti meravigli di chi non si fa scrupoli a trombarsi la moglie o il marito di un altro?? Personalmente io darei la colpa al traditore. Solo al traditore.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè state sempre a scindere?*
> l'amante  non c'entra nulla, non è sua la colpa,* la troia è la puttana di tua moglie...
> e via dicendo.
> Io non mi vendico, informo.
> ...




per quanto mi riguarda io quando accadde diedi la colpa solo ed esclusivamente a mio marito
lei può essere stata persuasva e convincente ....ma non mi sembra un motivo valido...
io devo fidarmi di lui non degli altri...
se un uomo mi corteggia fino allo sfinimento è solo colpa mia se io ci sto, perchè l'ho voluto...
lui ha solo buttato l'esca io ho abboccato....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *perplesso(storico)?ah, sì lo fa.non so però perché stavolta non ho pensato a lui.possibilissimo, anche perché sono cose che lui ha sempre sostenuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     x ah è vero...


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda io quando accadde diedi la colpa solo ed esclusivamente a mio marito
> lei può essere stata persuasva e convincente ....ma non mi sembra un motivo valido...
> io devo fidarmi di lui non degli altri...
> se un uomo mi corteggia fino allo sfinimento è solo colpa mia se io ci sto, perchè l'ho voluto...
> lui ha solo buttato l'esca io ho abboccato....


niente di più sbagliato, niente di più forviante.
chiaro che dipende dal tuo granitico amore, non cedere, alle lusinghe di uno stronzo. ma di questo si tratta.
sdi uno stronzo, maggiorenne, che sapendo che tu sei impeganata , comunque ci prova.
cazzo gli frega' del dolore altrui poi...
allora se il concetto a me no frega un cazzo, perchè vado per la mia strada e se quella puttana di tua moglie me la dà, sono solo cazzi tuoi... prova ad estendere il concetto a tutto... alla politica, alla vita sociale...
vedrei che non ne esce un bel risultato.
spesso queste persone si appriffittano di persone deboli e incerte...
agiscono dove c'è un problema, mica una rispluzione.


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E da quando l'essere umano sarebbe tanto altruista da rinunciare a qualcosa che desidera per non ledere lo spazio e la felicità altrui???
> 
> C'è gente che si ammazza di botte per 11 ignoranti milionari che prendono a calci un pallone ti meravigli di chi non si fa scrupoli a trombarsi la moglie o il marito di un altro?? Personalmente io darei la colpa al traditore. Solo al traditore.


è la logica che ci a portato al Berlusconi, la tua.
occhio per occhio, dente per dente,.
prendo quello che voglio.
cazzo ma quando si parlerà di Madre Teresa di Calcutta?
mai.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per quanto mi riguarda io quando accadde diedi la colpa solo ed esclusivamente a mio marito
> lei può essere stata persuasva e convincente ....ma non mi sembra un motivo valido...
> io devo fidarmi di lui non degli altri...
> se un uomo mi corteggia fino allo sfinimento è solo colpa mia se io ci sto, perchè l'ho voluto...
> lui ha solo buttato l'esca io ho abboccato....




aggiungo...
se dico no la prima volta magari l'altro può insitere, ma sse continuo a dire no si stanca e passa oltre....
o devo dire di si perchè lui ha gentilmente insistito tanto....
a no! mi ha puntato la pistola e non ho potuto resistere
spider spider.....
le cose si fanno in due certo....ma la persona di cui ti devi fidare e che deve nei toui confronti comportarsi bene non è certo l'amante....

allora in futuro dovrei augurarmi che mai nessuna donna nutra attrazione nei confronti di mio marito?perchè se insite lui...poverino ci casca con tutte le scarpe...
che donnaccia....


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aggiungo...
> se dico no la prima volta magari l'altro può insitere, ma sse continuo a dire no si stanca e passa oltre....
> o devo dire di si perchè lui ha gentilmente insistito tanto....
> a no! mi ha puntato la pistola e non ho potuto resistere
> ...


diffile capire, se non stai con l'amino giusto.
il rispetto non passa per quella troia di tua moglie, 
passa da uomo a Uomo, da donna a donna.

*tu faresti ad un altra quella che lei ha fatto a te?*


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> niente di più sbagliato, niente di più forviante.
> chiaro che dipende dal tuo granitico amore, non cedere, alle lusinghe di uno stronzo. ma di questo si tratta.
> sdi uno stronzo, maggiorenne, che sapendo che tu sei impeganata , comunque ci prova.
> cazzo gli frega' del dolore altrui poi...
> ...





perchè sono deboli e incerte?
non è questo
l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro..
ti capita e speri di non essere beccato...
non pensi in quel momento perchè se pensassi non lo faresti
a maggior ragine se sono incerta non mi infilo nel letto di un altro altrimenti è chiaro che la mia incertezza aumenta...
faccio chiarezza e poi decido
smettila di prenderti in giro...
l'altro è uno stronzo crerto...ma mi spieghi perchè mai gli deve fregare di te se quello che vuole è lei?
la vuole ci prova se lei dice di si bene altrimenti non spreca tempo..perchè è uno stronzo...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aggiungo...
> se dico no la prima volta magari l'altro può insitere, ma sse continuo a dire no si stanca e passa oltre....
> o devo dire di si perchè lui ha gentilmente insistito tanto....
> a no! mi ha puntato la pistola e non ho potuto resistere
> ...


Quoto tutto
C'é sempre un momento in cui sai che il prossimo passo ti porta a tradire. Se compi quel passo la responsabilitá é tutta tua.
Se dessi la colpa del tradimento alla persona con cui tradisco equivarebbe pensare di ne stessa che non sono on grado di fare una scelta.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> diffile capire, se non stai con l'amino giusto.
> il rispetto non passa per quella troia di tua moglie,
> passa da uomo a Uomo, da donna a donna.
> 
> *tu faresti ad un altra quella che lei ha fatto a te?*






no semplicemente 
perchè l'altra non c'entra nulla....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> è la logica che ci a portato al Berlusconi, la tua.
> occhio per occhio, dente per dente,.
> prendo quello che voglio.
> cazzo ma quando si parlerà di Madre Teresa di Calcutta?
> mai.


A prescindere dall'esempio politico che lascia il tempo che trova.... sono apolitico. Fanno tutti schifo.

Non era la mia logica. E' la realta che puoi vedere ogni giorno da parte della "normalità". 

Poi nel mio caso sono stato l'amante fino a 3 settimane di una donna con convivente. 
Ha tradito lei ed ha tradito pure lui. 
Non mi sento colpevole e nemmeno lei.. a dirla tutta  :mrgreen:



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> C'é sempre un momento in cui sai che il prossimo passo ti porta a tradire. Se compi quel passo la responsabilitá é tutta tua.
> Se dessi la colpa del tradimento alla persona con cui tradisco equivarebbe pensare di ne stessa che non sono on grado di fare una scelta.


Esatto! Dare la colpa allo "stronzo"/"Stronza" sarebbe come ammettere di non avere un cervello per dire di no.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> C'é sempre un momento in cui sai che il prossimo passo ti porta a tradire. Se compi quel passo la responsabilitá é tutta tua.
> Se dessi la colpa del tradimento alla persona con cui tradisco equivarebbe pensare di ne stessa che non sono on grado di fare una scelta.



quoto anche io....


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> C'é sempre un momento in cui sai che il prossimo passo ti porta a tradire. Se compi quel passo la responsabilitá é tutta tua.
> Se dessi la colpa del tradimento alla persona con cui tradisco equivarebbe pensare di ne stessa che non sono on grado di fare una scelta.



quoto pure io

ed aggiungo: ho sempre evitato gli sposati non tanto per rispetto verso le loro famiglie (tra l'altro dovrebbero essere loro i primi a esserne rispettosi), bensì perchè non ho nessun desiderio di mettermi nei "guai"
rispetto per me stessa quindi, direi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> quoto pure io
> 
> ed aggiungo: ho sempre evitato gli sposati non tanto per rispetto verso le loro famiglie (tra l'altro dovrebbero essere loro i primi a esserne rispettosi), bensì perchè non ho nessun desiderio di mettermi nei "guai"
> rispetto per me stessa quindi, direi



uffa ma quante volte te lo devo dire che non sono sposato???? :rotfl:


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> uffa ma quante volte te lo devo dire che non sono sposato???? :rotfl:





interessante...:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Novembre 2012)

la verità è che quando ci troviamo di fronte a certe cose non vogliamo crederci...
non vogliamo credere che la persona di cui ci siamo tanto innamorati,di cui ci fidavamo ha fatto quel che ha fatto
lo ha fatto
come altre persone...
e allora diventa più semplice dare la colpa alla tentazione...

la tentazione è insita nelle pieghe della vita....dovviamo essere noi a imparare a gestirla...

le caramelle ti cariano i denti?
dovrebbero levarle dal commercio?

è vero che l'amante specie se single tira per il suo mulino in modo subdolo, è vero che fa di tutto per compiacere e piacere, è vero che non si risparmia, ma tu uomo conteso devi capire da solo ciò che è giusto.
alle volte lo si capisce sbagliando...appunto sbagliando
a sbagliare sei tu
tu sei sposato
e anche se dal tuo sbaglio hai imparato resta il fatto che hai sbagliato
tu e solo tu


qualche tempo fa lei si piazzò davanti al mio negozio...
ferma li a fissare oltre la vetrina
ammetto che fui attraversata da un brivido gelido
ma
continuai a fare il mio lavoro
sorridendo
lei si aspettava che uscissi fuori a dirle che cazzo ci faceva li (non era la prima volta)
ammetto che per un nano secondo ebbi la tentazione di strapparle tutti i capelli....
restai indifferente
lei si stancò e andò via...

da allora non ho notizie


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> uffa ma quante volte te lo devo dire che non sono sposato???? :rotfl:


uè. Abbiamo un single? che sgggooooopppp!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando si è traditi si ha molta rabbia dentro, è giusto vendicarsi andando a rivelare alla moglie/marito, del traditrice/tore il tradimento?
> Se è giusto, perchè?
> Se è sbagliato, perchè?


l'interrogativo è interessante e me lo sono posto decine di volte in tutto questo tempo.
Ho le prove del tradimento che ho subito, ma non voglio coinvolgere nessuno.
Non voglio che nessuno pianga ciò che ho pianto io.
Intanto è un'innocente: che colpa ne ha la moglie dell'amante ?
Che colpa ne ha l'eventuale fidanzata ufficiale dell'amante ?
Sono persone estranee, ne sapevano quanto ne sapevo io, cioè nulla, la
loro buona fede è stata carpita, raggirata.
Come ha detto qualche utente successivo, nessun animale fa soffrire per vendetta.
Subirò quello che ho subito, ma ne uscirò comunque a testa alta. 
Da signore, non da infame....
anche se chi ha ronzato intorno a mia moglie si è rivelato un infame codardo
ma non scendo al suo livello.

ospite "g!


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A prescindere dall'esempio politico che lascia il tempo che trova.... sono apolitico. Fanno tutti schifo.
> 
> Non era la mia logica. E' la realta che puoi vedere ogni giorno da parte della "normalità".
> 
> ...


complimenti, si era capito il tipo.
ci manca che ne fai un vanto... dilla tutta, oramai cosa ti manca?
non mi sento colpevole, non mi sento colpevole, non mi sento colpevole...
ripetitelo, fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni.
ad ogno cosa che fai, dovresti dare un peso, una risposta.
hai scelto, cosa fare, potevi scegliere altro, e non lo hai fatto.
io estendo la mia responsabilità anche a chi non conosco, anche a chi mi è estraneo, non guardo il mio orticello, non penso cosi limitatamente. 
il dolore non è fermo, non è una realtà tangibile...
come fai a scopare con qualcuno, o a cercare di costruire qualcosa con qualcuno, sulle macerie di un'altra persona?


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no semplicemente
> perchè l'altra non c'entra nulla....


ma cosa hai capito?
ripeto.
*tu faresti passare da amante, quello che hai passato tu ad un'altra donna?
o si oppure no.
ti infileresti nelle gambe di un uomo sposato? adesso?
dopo quello che ti è successo?
oppure tutti dobbiamo capire il tuo dolore, ma poi se lo fai tu... non c'entri un cazzo, 
con il dolore dell'altra?*


----------



## geko (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> complimenti, si era capito il tipo.
> ci manca che ne fai un vanto... dilla tutta, oramai cosa ti manca?
> non mi sento colpevole, non mi sento colpevole, non mi sento colpevole...
> ripetitelo, fino alla fine dei tuoi giorni.
> ...


Uffa Spider quanto sei di coccio! Sarà responsabile nei confronti di se stesso, di sua moglie (se ne ha una) ma, mettila come ti pare, non può essere responsabile anche delle scelte altrui. Chi sono io per venirti a dire come devi vivere la tua vita, le tue relazioni, il tuo matrimonio? Ti ho forse promesso eterna fedeltà da qualche parte, io? C'è qualcosa che mi obbliga ad essere sensibile verso ogni uomo sposato sulla faccia della terra? 
Ciascuno vive come ritiene più opportuno. E noi non siamo nessuno per permetterci valutazioni di merito su questo eh: giusto o sbagliato non ci compete.

Vero: avrebbe potuto scegliere altro e non l'ha fatto. Ma saranno cose sue ed eventualmente conti che dovrà fare con la propria coscienza.
Il punto è che tua moglie avrebbe potuto dire di no e non l'ha fatto. E' da lei e soltanto da lei che potresti aspettarti o pretendere qualcosa, eventualmente. *Perché in coppia si è solo in due... I terzi vi entrano solo col nostro più che esplicito consenso*. 
E a te, fratello, sto punto non va proprio giù...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uè. Abbiamo un single? che sgggooooopppp!:mrgreen:


Sono i peggio, quelli.


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Uffa Spider quanto sei di coccio! Sarà responsabile nei confronti di se stesso, di sua moglie (se ne ha una) ma, mettila come ti pare, non può essere responsabile anche delle scelte altrui. Chi sono io per venirti a dire come devi vivere la tua vita, le tue relazioni, il tuo matrimonio? Ti ho forse promesso eterna fedeltà da qualche parte, io? C'è qualcosa che mi obbliga ad essere sensibile verso ogni uomo sposato sulla faccia della terra?
> Ciascuno vive come ritiene più opportuno. E noi non siamo nessuno per permetterci valutazioni di merito su questo eh: giusto o sbagliato non ci compete.
> 
> Vero: avrebbe potuto scegliere altro e non l'ha fatto. Ma saranno cose sue ed eventualmente conti che dovrà fare con la propria coscienza.
> ...


dovresti riflettere sul perchè senti il bisogno di rispondermi.
...già passavi di qui per caso.
mai detto che quella mignotta di mia moglie non ha la sua responsabilità. 
cosi ti è più chiaro il concetto?
porcellanoso?
anzi è tutta sua la colpa, troia che non è altro. 
certo che se fatta inculare, ma come ci godeva e lei che a scelto, lui cosa c'entra.
va ancora meglio?
adesso ti senti meno responsabile?
la responsabiltà dell'altro è nell'omissione, nella rimozione del dolore che procura all'altro.
hai mai nella tua vita pensato al dolore di un'altra persona?
al tuo ci pensi?
è lo stesso dolore.
concetto troppo difficile da afferrare?
non dico con logica ma almeno con l'istinto.
fai parte di un teatrino, ne sei un ingrediente, uno dei protagonisti...
eppure non ne senti il peso, la responsabilità.

è la tua coscienza se ne hai una da chiamarsi tale, 
che ti rende sensibile verso tutti gli uomini di questa terra.
(sposati o no)


----------



## Tebe (20 Novembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brava. È successo pure a me che venissero a riferirmi. Alla fine ho detto al tizio, dopo telefonate su telefonate e incontri segreti per "riferirle quel che ha scoperto l'investigatore privato che ho messo loro alle costole così si regola con quello stronzo di suo marito" :certo, lo so che mio marito si scopa tua moglie, lei ti ha detto che io li guardo mentre lo fanno? Fine della fiera.


Divina come sempre


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> dovresti riflettere sul perchè senti il bisogno di rispondermi.
> ...già passavi di qui per caso.
> mai detto che quella mignotta di mia moglie non ha la sua responsabilità.
> cosi ti è più chiaro il concetto?
> ...


Ma che cazzo dici.


----------



## Spider (20 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo dici.


ma che cazzo vuoi?
deficente
almeno commenta.

p.s. sei ancora arrossato?


----------



## geko (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> dovresti riflettere sul perchè senti il bisogno di rispondermi.
> ...già passavi di qui per caso.
> mai detto che quella mignotta di mia moglie non ha la sua responsabilità.
> cosi ti è più chiaro il concetto?
> ...


Perché ti rispondo lo sai già.

In realtà non mi piace molto quello che hai scritto sulla donna dell'esempio, in ogni caso non mi fa sentire meno responsabile. Per il semplice fatto che non lo sono. Così è e così resta, in sostanza.
Non passavo di lì per caso, come dici tu, io ho insistito molto se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta, ma so riconoscere un no-categorico da un no-quasi-quasi. 
E, giusto o sbagliato che sia, tutti siamo un po' egoisti. Io come pastore di anime perdute da ricondurre sulla retta via non mi ci sono mai visto...
Sono responsabile nei confronti di una persona che fa affidamento su di me. Perché tradirei la sua fiducia e la colpa -come le conseguenze delle mie azioni- sarebbe mia e solo mia. 

Il peso lo sento ma riguarda me e la mia coscienza. All'interno del 'teatrino' del dolore altrui casomai sono il tramite, un mezzo, non la causa. 
Prova a cambiare prospettiva perché, in una visione di questo tipo, quello che ottieni è di incazzarti ancora di più. E si tratta di un'incazzatura che non può mai passarti del tutto perché riguarda un esterno che con te non c'entra niente (e questo tu lo sai) e di conseguenza non è una cosa che puoi risolvere lavorando sulla tua coppia. Conta solo questo: la coppia.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vuoi?
> deficente
> almeno commenta.
> 
> p.s. sei ancora arrossato?


E che vuoi commentare, la mattità? Mò io se ho una coscienza sono responsabile di ogni uomo sulla faccia del pianeta. Questo tanto perchè ti rodono le corna e porti i ragionamenti agli estremi alla cazzo di cane. Morto di figa che altro non sei, peraltro.


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma cosa hai capito?
> ripeto.
> *tu faresti passare da amante, quello che hai passato tu ad un'altra donna?
> o si oppure no.
> ...



ma tu qui fai un caso un po' particolare, il già tradito/a che diventa a sua volta amante di una/o impegnata/o
un bel burdell in pratica


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> dovresti riflettere sul perchè senti il bisogno di rispondermi.
> ...già passavi di qui per caso.
> mai detto che quella mignotta di mia moglie non ha la sua responsabilità.
> cosi ti è più chiaro il concetto?
> ...


io continuo a non essere d'accordo! 
il problema è la coppia e non le terze persone!


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

immagino che avere a nostra volta una relazione aiuti il senso dell'umorismo





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Brava. È successo pure a me che venissero a riferirmi. Alla fine ho detto al tizio, dopo telefonate su telefonate e incontri segreti per "riferirle quel che ha scoperto l'investigatore privato che ho messo loro alle costole così si regola con quello stronzo di suo marito" :certo, lo so che mio marito si scopa tua moglie, lei ti ha detto che io li guardo mentre lo fanno? Fine della fiera.


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che avere a nostra volta una relazione aiuti il senso dell'umorismo



:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo a non essere d'accordo!
> il problema è la coppia e non le terze persone!



Le terze persone hanno diritto di vivere nella sincerità? oppure il traditore può viversi le sue doppie vite arrogandosi il diritto di non dire nulla e pensando che il partner sia felice così .E lui il traditore continuando a tradire.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le terze persone hanno diritto di vivere nella sincerità? oppure il traditore può viversi le sue doppie vite arrogandosi il diritto di non dire nulla e pensando che il partner sia felice così .E lui il traditore continuando a tradire.


non sono problemi nei quali abbiamo diritto ad entrare occupandoci solo della nostra coppia.
il discorso a monte, invece , per me è valido. con  uomini sposati -donne sposate non è corretto intraprendere relazioni.
ma abbiamo già parlato di questo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono problemi nei quali abbiamo diritto ad entrare occupandoci solo della nostra coppia.
> il discorso a monte, invece , per me è valido. *con uomini sposati -donne sposate non è corretto intraprendere relazioni*.
> ma abbiamo già parlato di questo


Assolutamente.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Novembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma cosa hai capito?
> ripeto.
> *tu faresti passare da amante, quello che hai passato tu ad un'altra donna?
> o si oppure no.
> ...




io personalmente non lo farei...perchè, per tutto quello che ho passato credo di essere un po piu sensibile a certi problemi, probabilmente mi sentirei in colpa e lascerei perdere....

ma se una donna decide di intortare, ammaliare, portarsi a letto un uomo sposato mica fa tutto da sola?
a quella poco può importare dell'altra pensa solo al suo beneficio...non è giusto ma è così tesoro mio, 
deve essere lui a non farsi ammaliare ecc ecc....


è normale provare odio e ira nei confronti dell'amante....normalissimo, sapessi io quanti pensieri ho fatto a riguardo....
ma prendersela con l'altra a poco giova...non cambia nulla..
io invece di "studiare"vendetta preferisco studiare un modo per uscirne e vivere la vita come prima che accadesse...
lo trovo più costruttivo, salutare...
e sai spider dopo che abbandonai ogni idea cattiva il mostro che albergava dentro di me è morto....
l'ho sepolto
e vaffanculo....


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Assolutamente.


se vuoi intraprendere intraprendi.sei un tipo intraprendente?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi intraprendere intraprendi.sei un tipo intraprendente?


Meno di quanto effettivamente potrei.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno di quanto effettivamente potrei.


in effetti la richiesta di aiuto per l'approccio con la cassiera non ti da un gran credito. ma si può sempre fare di meglio


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti la richiesta di aiuto per l'approccio con la cassiera non ti da un gran credito. ma si può sempre fare di meglio



auahahahahahaahhahaahahah


----------



## gas (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti la richiesta di aiuto per l'approccio con la cassiera non ti da un gran credito. ma si può sempre fare di meglio



:rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti la richiesta di aiuto per l'approccio con la cassiera non ti da un gran credito. ma si può sempre fare di meglio


Sono un tipo umile, che dire.


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono un tipo umile, che dire.


niente, non dire niente che è meglio.   Fuma.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> niente, non dire niente che è meglio. Fuma.


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! Ma tu che vuoi, di grazia?


----------



## Lui (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahah! Ma tu che vuoi, di grazia?


nulla, non voglio nulla da te.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti la richiesta di aiuto per l'approccio con la cassiera non ti da un gran credito. ma si può sempre fare di meglio


vabbè ma sbagliando si impara no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> nulla, non voglio nulla da te.


Ah, e allora che c'hai da dì? Spara.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e allora che c'hai da dì? Spara.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> niente, non dire niente che è meglio.   Fuma.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono problemi nei quali abbiamo diritto ad entrare, occupandoci solo della nostra coppia.
> il discorso a monte, invece , per me è valido.
> con  uomini sposati-donne sposate NON è corretto intraprendere relazioni.
> ma abbiamo già parlato di questo


è assolutamente così...quoto Minerva che rispondeva a Ultimo (che comunque ha posto un interrogativo interessante
nel suo precedente post di ieri).
Io ho fatto un ragionamento semplice, che considero conforme alla mia morale (poi se mi volete dare
del moralista, non ci sono problemi).
Si sta già sfasciando una famiglia per colpa della irresponsabilità di qualcuno/a.
Come posso mettermi al loro infimo livello, coinvolgendo nel disastro una poveraccia, che
ne sapeva quanto me? Nel mio caso, conosco le interessate e credetemi, confidare
qualcosa sarebbe purissima cattiveria da parte mia. 
Anche se il "bellimbusto" ben sapeva che mia moglie era sposata, io non coinvolgo
una ragazza che non c'entra assolutamente NULLA.

ospite "g"


----------



## fruitbasket (28 Novembre 2012)

Ci ho pensato per diverso tempo. Perché vuoi che lui soffra un po' delle tue pene. Perché hai la sensazione che qualcuno si sia introdotto in casa tua anche se devi riconoscere che quella casa non era chiusa a chiave. Allora meglio investire quelle energie nel procurarti una serratura nuova. Quella rabbia distoglie dal vero problema: tu ed il tuo partner. Pensa piuttosto a quello. Il tradimento cela sempre delle crepe nella coppia. Provvedi a risolverle e allora sarai felice. A quel punto una sottile soddisfazione ti verrà dal fatto che l'amante di cui la moglie non sa nulla vive ancora nella menzogna e nell'infelicità mentre tu no.


----------



## devastata (28 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è da deficenti.
> 
> prima me ne piglio uno sposato o fidanzato e poi per vendicarmie lo dico alla moglie?
> 
> ...


Per certi versi è proprio cosi, però dare della troia a una che non solo è andata a letto con tuo marito pur sapendo che era sposato, ma che poi te lo fa anche sapere perchè lui vuole smettere di continuare con lei, beh, un pò troia lo è. Perchè non lo hai messo in chiaro subito, con la moglie tradita, che eri la sua amante?


----------



## devastata (28 Novembre 2012)

*magari l'avessi saputo da un amico*



Spider ha detto:


> ...ancora da aggiungere.
> come avete scoperto il tradimento?
> nella maggioranza da soli...
> alcuni aiutati, e se a rivelarvi il tutto fosse stata una vosta amica?
> ...


Molto meglio sarebbe stato venire a saperlo da un amico, invece io l'ho saputo da LEI, l'altra, ovviamente per vendetta, dopo aver tentato per non so quanto tempo di convivere con mio marito, non essendoci riuscita, mi ha telefonato.


----------



## devastata (28 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è un link...la storia è spezzettata nel forum...e alcune cose non le ho mai raccontate...
> forse quella della denuncia l'avevo detta solo ad Oscuro..
> 
> in sintesi: la tipa mi citofona e mi racconta tutto..nel frattempo arriva lui che mi vede con lei...momenti gli viene un infarto.. vabbè io mando a cagare lei... rientro a casa mega litigata con lui..
> cmq lei inizia a perseguitarmi con lettere anonime, telefonate anonime in ufficio che mi dicevano dove stavano e robe vare...un giorno mi parte l'embolo prendo il telefono e la chiamo dicendole che deve lasciarmi in pace e uscire dalla mia vita... morale della favola due giorni dopo mi chiama la polizia e mi inviatano in commissariato... lei mi aveva querelata perchè "l'avevo minacciata"...ho dato la mia versione dei fatti... alla fine lei ha ritirato la querela


Poi qualcuno ha da ridire se le definiamo TROIE, non solo è andata a letto con il tuo uomo, usa pure il citofono per comunicartelo,ti rompe ancora le scatole e poi ti denuncia?

Io l'avrei conciata male, non avrebbe potuto attraversarmi la strada.

Vuoi scopare con uno sposato? Fallo ma stai almeno zitta e per sempre.


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Poi qualcuno ha da ridire se le definiamo TROIE, non solo è andata a letto con il tuo uomo, usa pure il citofono per comunicartelo,ti rompe ancora le scatole e poi ti denuncia?
> 
> *Io l'avrei conciata male, non avrebbe potuto attraversarmi la strada*.
> 
> Vuoi scopare con uno sposato? Fallo ma stai almeno zitta e per sempre.




lo so tesoro. l'istinto è quello...ma alla fine tu che ci guadagni oltre a rovinarti la vita?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> Poi qualcuno ha da ridire se le definiamo TROIE, non solo è andata a letto con il tuo uomo, usa pure il citofono per comunicartelo,ti rompe ancora le scatole e poi ti denuncia?
> 
> Io l'avrei conciata male, non avrebbe potuto attraversarmi la strada.
> 
> *Vuoi scopare con uno sposato? Fallo ma stai almeno zitta e per sempre*.


non è che uno vuole scopare con uno sposato, credo siano ben poche le donne che scelgono solo quelli sposati, e comunque lui può sempre dire di no.
Per il fatto di andare a spiattellare tutto è indipendente dallo stato civile.
Non si fa e basta.
Anche se ci sono alcuni casi dove la regola del mutismo potrebbe avere qualche declinazione.
Perchè non tutti gli sposati lo dicono, anzi ci sono parecchi mentitori di professione nel genere e quindi...la troia è lui in quel caso.
per me


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è che uno vuole scopare con uno sposato, credo siano ben poche le donne che scelgono solo quelli sposati, e comunque lui può sempre dire di no.
> Per il fatto di andare a spiattellare tutto è indipendente dallo stato civile.
> Non si fa e basta.
> Anche se ci sono alcuni casi dove la regola del mutismo potrebbe avere qualche declinazione.
> ...


vero. Ciao Alien.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero. Ciao Alien.:mrgreen:


----------



## Scarlett (28 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare una stronzata


quoto:up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2012)

Tutta la vita è una stronzata, no? 
E come è bello scrivere in un forum quello che si pensa, e si pensa ragionevolmente qua. tutto è ragione pensata.

Nella realtà invece tutto cambia, tutto.

Ma lo so che sono frasi scritte incomprensibili, stanno tutte nella mia testa, e la resteranno, d'altronde la realtà della mia testa fa riscontro soltanto con me stesso

Sapete, stavo pensando al nuovo 3D che ha aperto Annuccia, la tizia che insieme a suo marito hanno rovinato per sempre la sua vita, sta adesso con un'altra persona sposata, rovinando probabilmente la vita ad un'altra donna, spero di no, ma ci credo poco.

Ecco stiamo tutti muti, il bastardo o la bastarda che ci ha tradito è il solo colpevole. La vendetta, emozione normale che un tradito ha, è soltanto un'azione spregevole. Quello che tanti professionisti del settore identificano il tradimento come un lutto da metabolizzare, non parlano di omicidio, ne di uccisioni, ne di altro, d'altronde le parole devono essere prese per quelle che si leggono, "lutto," il resto dopo, non importa, e come esempio dei vari lutti ci sono io, c'è circe, siamo in tanti, però!! prendersi carico di andare ad avvertire chi di dovere che il partner è un gran bastardo, no!! deve scoprirlo lei/lui, ma magari siamo anche contenti che non lo scopra mai, che la sua vita sia soltanto il passare dei giorni assieme a chi non conosci a chi sta tradendo non solo la sua vita ma anche la tua che vorresti una vita vera e non menzognera.
Ma si parliamone qua, qua è facile, è facile come porre questa domanda, tu se vedi un vagabondo morente sanguinante ti fermi e lo soccorri? Ma certo clàà certo che mi fermo e lo soccorro, facile scriverlo, bugiardi nella realtà invece, perchè la realtà è diversa.

Inutile rispondermi, scrivo da incazzato, e quando scrivo così è perchè so che ho ragione, e sapete anche voi che ho ragione, ma piace scrivere quello che da più forma ad un contegno, e signorilità, di chi si fa i cazzi propri.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Mi sembri un vulcano,magari sbuffi,magari erutti,magari esplodi,ma un vulcano in attività,con tutti i rischi del caso...!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembri un vulcano,magari sbuffi,magari erutti,magari esplodi,ma un vulcano in attività,con tutti i rischi del caso...!



Diciamo che ora sono mezzo calmo oscù. Ma immagina me nella realtà che ti sputa addosso la verità! ecco questo sono io, e nella realtà non ci sono barriere che possono mettersi in mezzo come fa lo schermo di un pc! nella realtà ti attacchi al cazzo e non più alla mi grammatica, ti attacchi proprio fino a quando o te ne vai per i cazzi tuoi o ti prendi una sberla da me. Perchè non ho compromessi quando compromessi non ci devono essere. 

Faccio la morale? farnetico! chissenefrega oscù. Tu mi conosci e capisci. A chi sto sul cazzo per le mie verità dette sa ben difendersi dietro uno schermo, e qua questo conta.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Sai che penso?che non è questione di verità o meno,è questione che molto spesso le persone non vogliono sentirsi dire quello che non gli conviene punto!Claudio dobbiamo predere atto che il mondo ormai va in questa direzione,giusto o non giusto,vero o non vero!!Purtroppo!!!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (29 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutta la vita è una stronzata, no?
> E come è bello scrivere in un forum quello che si pensa, e si pensa ragionevolmente qua. tutto è ragione pensata.
> 
> Nella realtà invece tutto cambia, tutto.
> ...




sai claudio....potrei spedire una mail alla mogie di lui....potrei farlo, ci vuole un nano secondo per me scoprire chi è e dove abita...magari potrei presentarmi alla sua porta....
ma non lo faccio....perchè non voglio vedere negli occhi di un'altra lo stesso dolore del mio...certo se lo scoprisse sarebbe la setssa cosa..ma forse lui si stancherà e la lascerà perdere...o lei si stancherà e passerà ad un altro..magari anche questa volta con la fede al dito....

da quel poco che la conosco è una donnina di niente....perchè una donna anche se sbaglia non si comporta come ha fatto lei(ti ricordo quando è venuta a trovarmi..o quando si è semplicemente piazzata per un quarto d'ora davanti al mio esercizio)...una persona così è destinata a fallire senza che tu partecipi, la vendetta arriva da sola senza che tu ti sforzi....

non arrabbiarti claudio per quello che sto per dire...
"lei può essere una stronza, una troia....ma mio marito c'è stato...poteva dire di no...."
perchè è di lui che devo fidarmi....
la vendetta non cancellerebbe nulla...
che si fotta da sola.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che penso?che non è questione di verità o meno,è questione che molto spesso le persone non vogliono sentirsi dire quello che non gli conviene punto!Claudio dobbiamo predere atto che il mondo ormai va in questa direzione,giusto o non giusto,vero o non vero!!Purtroppo!!!!!!



E' vero.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai claudio....potrei spedire una mail alla mogie di lui....potrei farlo, ci vuole un nano secondo per me scoprire chi è e dove abita...magari potrei presentarmi alla sua porta....
> ma non lo faccio....perchè non voglio vedere negli occhi di un'altra lo stesso dolore del mio...certo se lo scoprisse sarebbe la setssa cosa..ma forse lui si stancherà e la lascerà perdere...o lei si stancherà e passerà ad un altro..magari anche questa volta con la fede al dito....
> 
> da quel poco che la conosco è una donnina di niente....perchè una donna anche se sbaglia non si comporta come ha fatto lei(ti ricordo quando è venuta a trovarmi..o quando si è semplicemente piazzata per un quarto d'ora davanti al mio esercizio)...una persona così è destinata a fallire senza che tu partecipi, la vendetta arriva da sola senza che tu ti sforzi....
> ...



Annù io ho citato te soltanto perchè hai di recente aperto un 3D, e questo entrava nell'ottica del mio discorso.

Ma di fondo c'è ben altro, ognuno di noi ha le sue motivazioni per me sbagliate restarsene muti. Io ho avuto le mie. E ti racconto, ma ho già scritto nei meandri di qualche 3D questo. Inizialmente ero talmente furioso che stavo partendo per andarlo a prendere, le parole di mia moglie mi hanno fermato sapranno tutti quello che ho fatto mi calmo, si fa per dire, e premedito nel tempo di togliermi lo sfizio, prima di natale volevo dargli il mio regalo storpiandolo a vita. Nel frattempo con delle telefonate a sua madre faccio capire a lui che deve stare all'erta! perchè la madre i fratelli e sorelle e tutti i parenti dovevano sapere di avere rovinato la vita a me a mia moglie ed ai miei figli. E sapere quello che il bastardo combinava alle famiglie, perchè non era la prima volta che questo faceva tradire. Poi non fu il tempo a calmarmi, ci furono eventi dove certe situazioni si misero in mezzo e non mi permisero di potermi muovere, tra questi eventi mia moglie stessa. Ma il tizio sa bene che se vengo a sapere qualche notizia che non mi va a genio sono cazzi suoi. E questo detto a quattro occhi. Ora il tizio è sposato, e sa sempre che qualcuno ogni tanto uno sguardo addosso glielo getta. Tanto per far capire qualcosa del tizio, ha sposato la collega che ha sostituito mia moglie, l'ha messa incinta. 

Si si continuate a non parlare, io nemmeno parlo, ho dato le mie motivazioni nel caso specifico,motivazioni sbagliate ripeto. Ma deve sempre stare attento il tizio.


----------

